# Sammy is FIVE today!



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY!!! Your girlfriend Bailey says that you look VERY handsome in those pictures.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Sammy boy! Hope your day was super.


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

I love the 3rd picture down! Such a look of pleasure of having so much fun and getting that ball!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy birthday Sammy!!! Great pictures!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I love it! What a happy, handsome boy! Happy birthday, Sammy!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome Sammy!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sammy! Your pictures turned out GREAT!!! Enjoy your day and here's to many, many more.

Hi Dillion, I hope you got to share some of Sammy's cake!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!! Great pics...looks like you had fun playing!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 5th Birthday sweet Sammy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY!!! Love all the action shots!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Sammy, you are one beautiful boy, (guess I should have said handsome, but he really is beautiful.)

Great pictures, love the action shots.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Sammy boy!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** Happy Birthday Sammy ***


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!!

May all your dreams and wishes come true.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Sammy! Great pictures!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pictures! I hope Sammy enjoyed his birthday.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, handsome! Penny would love to be your 'cougar'!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sammy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes for my boy! Being his mama has been such a joy the last almost 5 years.


----------

